# Unusual



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

This has got to be the worst winter i have ever seen in my life , according to the weather man, tom skilling from chicago, there were only two other Januarys at this temperature, since 1870 somthing. only TWO! and this is the third one


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

it sure has been wierd. its raining now, and SUPPOSE to turn to snow around midnight, we will see. it was around 40 or so yesterday which is nice. for me at least, if it is going to be 20 out i at least want it to snow.  
just waite someone will come along and say how nice it is having a seasonal contract and how they are making so much $$ for nothing.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

ah yes the seasonal contractors, they have it made..indeed you have a point there. But one thing remains, I'M NOT A SEASONAL CONTRACTOR :crying:  :crying: !!


----------

